# R32 arrived today!!



## davef (May 7, 2002)

Picked up my new R32 today, sad to say goodbye to the TTR, but even running in the R32 blows away the TTR's handling. Feels even better than I remembered and the engine....... ;D ;D ;D

Must resist the temptation to mod too soon. Have my name down for the AMD 270 but trying to justify to myself the 300ps conversion.

Rob Beeves .. have you gone for the 300ps yet?

Anyone live near Wakefield willing to give me a ride in a 270 or 300ps AMd modded car??

Anyway just need to pop out again for a while!! ;D

Dave


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Welcome to the club ;D,

It really is a fantastic car isn't it. Unfortunately I'm selling mine in a few months but it's nothing to do with car itself.

re AMD did you know that another forum is currently arranging a group buy discount for the stage 2 package. Here's the link.........

http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=21488


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

good choice that man , im after the amd conversion too but am want ing oneclick version and the miltek with no centre muffler to make it sound well beefy 
keep an eye on this forum for detalis its where most r32 owners hang out if you did nt know already...........
www.tyresmoke.net


----------



## davef (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Newbie123,

I have my name down already for the stage 2 (or stage 3 ;D ;D ;D)

Block,

already found the tyresmoke forum, just wish it could approach this BBS for frequency of posts but I suppose there are substantially less R32's about than TT's

Getting better all the time!!

Dave


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Congrats on the new car! ;D

MIK IV who occasionally posts on Tyresmoke but is more often seen on ukmkvis has had the 300 AMD upgrade. He lives near me, which is not too far from you (wont say exactly where on a public forum!) and his car was featured in a review in PerformanceVW mag a couple of months back.

Could be worth sending him a message on one of the sites, I'm sure he wont mind.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I hope you two will be coming along to the New Year northern meet ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1066343179

Would be nice to see a couple of R32s...


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Noooo not again - I am at a mates 30th Birthday do in Leicester on the sat night.... 

So whats the final arrangements? Devonshire Arms @ 11am?

Will do my best to be there - soberness prevailing!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Also dont know if you were aware but Volkswagen racing will shortly be offering mods for the R32 - same work as the car they use on the track. should be about 280bhp although they are waiting for final figures on this.

We are hoping that we can get a tyresmoke group buy together for Miltek and/or chip from VW racing in the near future.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I hope you two will be coming along to the New Year northern meet ;D
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1066343179
> 
> Would be nice to see a couple of R32s...


 whats the details on this then i might be tempted? cant be arsed to read all 12 pages of the thread


----------

